
Rural Inventor Wu Yulu - kirubakaran
http://www.china.org.cn/english/NM-e/96084.htm
======
smanek
another article from 2 years later:
[http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2006-07/07/content_636244...](http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2006-07/07/content_636244.htm)

~~~
zasz
Wow, I'm glad it worked out for him...I guess I can now view his obsession as
inspiring instead of tragic for his family.

------
zasz
It's situations like his that make me wonder about the wisdom of pursuing what
you love, especially when others need you. Pursuing what you love is a
uniquely Western-rich-kid's luxury.

~~~
simc
I think this guy shows that pursuing what you love is available to everyone,
even to poor Chinese peasants. His life might not be profitable one, but it is
certainly a life well lived.

~~~
zasz
And what do you think of the quality of life his wife and children are
experiencing? I think it's too bad that she's probably unable to leave him.

------
terpua
Trevor Blackwell should reach out. He would be a great asset to Anybots and to
the US.

------
emmett
He could probably make plenty of money, selling these online to rich people
who want a curio with a great story behind it.

